# Milk Withdraw on Valbazen?



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

This is my first scheduled worming on a Valbazen rotation. How long should I avoid drinking the milk on this wormer or is there going to be a withdraw time on this wormer?

On that note - I am so frustrated that NO livestock medication manufacturers take into consideration goats AT ALL!! With the increasing popularity of homesteading, not to mention the quickly growing meat and dairy goat population, you would think that they would start to include directions for goat owners by now. I am lucky that my vet is aware of the metabolism difference and at least gives me the correct dose for my herd.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Remember that there is no official milk withdrawal time for this product for goats. There's not enough monetary return for the manufacturers to do the testing, which costs MILLIONS of dollars. They can't just decide on something and put it on the label. There's years of testing and paperwork to be done first.

Here's a printable chart with suggested withdrawal times:
http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentation/drugwithdrawtimeJan05.pdf


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I had this wormer and chose not to use it based on the fact I was pregnant and it can cause birth defects, if not for that then I would have used it.


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Here's a printable chart with suggested withdrawal times:
> http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentation/drugwithdrawtimeJan05.pdf


56 day milk withdrawal for Cydectin? Really? What bad things are going to happen since I only did 7 or so days pump and dump after using it on my does? :smack

-Sonja


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

At Dairy Goat Info it's 36 hours or 3 milkings for Valbazen. I do 5 milkings myself.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The problem is that there IS NOT REAL information for goats. *The testing has not been done*. ANY recommendation you find is what someone has decided, not what those of us in the real world are doing.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

The fact that Valbazen says NOT to use on cattle of breeding age would stop me from using it on a milker regardless of species.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In general practice, Valbazen is not used on pregnant goats because it can cause birth defects. Some use it on the doe after she kids.

You can read about this here:
http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=8934.0

and here:
http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/worms.html


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

there is a thread somewhere around here about the "not pregnant" doe I treated at the end of her first trimester. the kids turned out fine except for being boys, but I wouldn't repeat the experience! that said, I treated the does at kidding this year. I used a ten day withdrawal the first time, but I don't milk until 14 days after kidding anyway.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I only use Valbazen immediately after kidding and in a young doe that I know isn't pregnant before she meets a billy. After kidding, I don't use the milk for at least 3wks. You never use the product in any chances of pregnancy. It works well though, so it is a good product to the extent you can use it.

Nobody tests or labels for goats because there is no money in it. They test for cattle because they are such a big cash crop in this nation. Pharmaceutical companies just don't see making money in goats, so they don't test them.


----------

